

Need your honest opinion about my new landing page - ziben
http://promo.myleisureapp.com/getitfirst/

======
wowsig
Check out landerapp.com. They have a template in the style you want and it is
better color synchronized. Please take care of the grammar and the spellings
though.

------
at-fates-hands
Just a few points. .

1 - You need a better color palette. The easy way to choose a color palette is
to use one color, with different shades or tones. If you want an easy way to
create a decent palette, head over to [https://color.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel/](https://color.adobe.com/create/color-wheel/) and hit "Explore" then
type in a color like "Red" and see what pops up. I would probably look for
something with red since its the color you're using for your company logo and
then softer tones for the background colors. Also, red goes much better with
black then the blue/purple background you're using.

2 - Spacing - give your text a little more room to breathe. Give more space
between your callout "You're the Chosen One!" and the text below it. Also give
more space around the text in the body so its not so close to the edge of the
container.

3 - Remove this text, "Fill out the info below and we will contact you soon."
This text contradicts your next sentence about hurrying up and filling out the
registration. By removing this text, you keep the sense of urgency to your
pitch.

4 - Spelling and Grammar. Make sure to double check your spelling. Nothing
kills enthusiasm like seeing misspelled words. This how I would rephrase your
pitch, with just some basic punctuation and changing a few words:

The app which will completely change the world of leisure is coming soon. You
have a chance to be among the first users to download it, and test it. Hurry
up, registration is almost closed!

Note: Your text in the dropdown, "Selelct" is spelled wrong as well - should
be "Select"

Hopefully this helps a little bit.

Otherwise, it was a good job for a first run.

